# Lrc americus 2/21/14



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Anybody have any info?? Derby callbacks?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

All I know is that Ernie Hawkins took 2nd place!! Way to go Ernie and Hawk just 12 months old this week!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Valarie Marks and Coast 3rd.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go Ernie and Valarie!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind 

5,8,13,15,16,20,21,22,25,26,27,30,31,35,38,39,42,44,47,56,58

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,7,15,18,22,23,24,25,32,34,38,39,40,42,54,61,62,63,70,77,79,80

23 total


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> All I know is that Ernie Hawkins took 2nd place!! Way to go Ernie and Hawk just 12 months old this week!


Congratulations!....well done  

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,7,15,18,22,24,25,32,38,39,40,42,54,61,70,79

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,13,15,16,20,21,22,26,27,31,38,39,42,47,58

15 Total


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Are the open and amateur results in?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Carl Ruffalo and George on winning the AM.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Any open results yet?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Dave Smith got 1st. Not sure which dog. 
Wayne Curtis got 2nd with Moses. 
Not sure of the rest.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> Dave Smith got 1st. Not sure which dog.
> Wayne Curtis got 2nd with Moses.
> Not sure of the rest.


Dave won with Chris Parkinson's dog Wiley. Chris also got 4th in the Am with her. Not a bad weekend!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Bruce Hall got 3rd in the AM with Dozier. 2nd was dog 31 I think.


----------

